# Roasted Brussels Sprouts and Cauliflower



## luckytrim (Dec 20, 2018)

Roasted Brussels Sprouts and Cauliflower            

Ingredients
2 lb fresh Brussels sprouts, cut in half or thirds if they are big
1 lb fresh cauliflower, sliced thinly
1 sweet onion, sliced thinly
1/4 c olive oil
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp sea salt
1 lb bacon, cooked and crumbled
1/2 c balsamic vinaigrette, I use fig balsamic vinegar as it is sweeter!

Directions
1. Set oven to 400. Toss veggies with the oil and salt and pepper to coat 
well.
  Spread on a Baking Sheet                                 
2. Cook 20 to 25 mins till done. 
  Meanwhile fry your bacon, drain, cool, and 
crumble.
3. Toss with balsamic vinegar. Garnish with Crumbled Bacon


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 20, 2018)

A great side, lt.. 
We love roasted veggies and have them more often now that I have a toaster oven..

Ross


----------



## Addie (Dec 20, 2018)

Just when did Brussels Sprouts become a holiday dish? I surely do not remember my mother ever serving them as part of a holiday meal. Creamed carrots, or creamed petite peas and pearl onions, One veggie was always creamed in a white sauce. But never Brussels Sprouts. 

I always tried to get some extra white sauce to add to my smashed or baked taters.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 20, 2018)

Didn't report this as a 'Holiday' dish..... made it last night, matter of fact ....


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> Didn't report this as a 'Holiday' dish..... made it last night, matter of fact ....



A lot of TV chefs are touting making roasted Brussel Sprouts for their holiday meal. I have been cooking holiday meals for 60 years or so. Never once did Brussel Sprouts cross my mind.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 22, 2018)

Changing times, I guess !  My phone number used to be 52153 -


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 22, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> Changing times, I guess !  My phone number used to be 52153 -



Yup...  

Doing roasted Brussels sprouts to go with our Christmas rib roast this year..
Ross


----------



## Rascal (Dec 22, 2018)

Lucky trim, thanks, looks good. I will make this in the new year.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 23, 2018)

Addie said:


> A lot of TV chefs are touting making roasted Brussel Sprouts for their holiday meal. I have been cooking holiday meals for 60 years or so. Never once did Brussel Sprouts cross my mind.


I made Brussels sprouts with bacon and mushrooms for Christmas or Thanksgiving since before our kids were born in 1980. I guess I was ahead of the curve!


----------



## Vinylhanger (Dec 23, 2018)

Addie said:


> Just when did Brussels Sprouts become a holiday dish? I surely do not remember my mother ever serving them as part of a holiday meal. Creamed carrots, or creamed petite peas and pearl onions, One veggie was always creamed in a white sauce. But never Brussels Sprouts.
> 
> I always tried to get some extra white sauce to add to my smashed or baked taters.


Those cream dishes are inedible to me. Though they are very popular, does anyone really get excited by them these days.  Kind of like an old fashioned baloney in jello mold. 

I dont mean for that to be mean spirited.  I just can't stand creamed food of any kind.

That being said, I have had an odd craving for creamed tuna on toast lately.

I dont really think there are any rules about Holiday food anymore.

We and more than a few folks I know do bbq or smoked meats for Christmas dinner.  Smoked Brussels sprouts fits right in there as well.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2018)

We often have Brussels Sprouts on holidays. Usually steamed and buttered. Mom and aunts made Brussels Sprouts for holidays also.


----------

